# detener un contador



## gindiaz (Jun 18, 2007)

hola colegas
estoi asiendo un trabajo en el cual necesito q un contador  se detenga al  haber transcurrido  2  veses    su  ciclo   ,,(000 001 010 011 100 101 110 111 000 ) x 2  veces  y   luego se detenga 
como  puedo  lograrlo???
se me   ocurria la idea de otro  flip flop   o   alguna   compuerta logica
ojala  me  puedan  alludar


----------



## Angel Larreal (Jul 4, 2007)

Facil si estas usando un contador 74LS192 o algo parecido puedes usar un pulso, que manda el integrado cada vez que se resetea, como señal de reloj para otro contador y haces un arreglo de compuertas AND que haga que cuando este sgundo contador llegue a 0010 corte la señal del pulsador


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 4, 2007)

Hola, si esa es la solución, bien podría usarse no un 74192 sino un CI con Jk's. Por cuestión de ahorrar unos cuantos pesos.

La entrda de reloj se conecta a una de las entradas de una OR, la salida de la OR a la entrada de reloj de su contador.

Con los Jk, lo que hará es un contador de 0 a 2. EL segundo bir de este contador, lo conecta a l aotar entrada de la OR.

Cuando este segundo contador llegue a 2, se pondrá en alto el segundo bit que alimentará a la segunda patilla de la OR. 

El funcionamiento será el siguiente.

Al comenzar el segundo contador esta en 0. Por ello el pulso de reloj se refleja a la salida de reloj tal cual. Sin embargo cuando el segundo contador llega ala segunda cuenta. Pone en alto una de las entradas de la OR, con lo cuál esta muestra a su salida un 1 siempre, aún cuando al entrada de reloj conmute.

De esta manera al no haber conmutación en la entrada de reloj del conmutador, ya no aumentará la cuenta.

Saludos


----------



## Diego Garcia (Nov 12, 2007)

Hola que tal.ya habia puesto un tema sobre esto.Pero pues me lo mandaron pa moderacion.(me dieron la bienvenida!).Lo siento pero soy nuevo.Y no entiendo muy bien la respuesta que dan en este post.aca va mi duda nuevamente.

este es un proyecto de Elec. Industrial.Pero pues trae parte Digital y en ella es la que tengo la duda.voy a hacer un temporizador el cual consta de las siguientes etapas: la primera pues es el teclado luego viene la parte de adquisicion y procesamiento de datos, luego la etapa de control y despues la etapa conmutadora junto con la de Potencia por utlimo la carga.Bueno pues yo lo he hecho asi.La parte despues del teclado pues es sencilla.su codificador.ahi sale el BCD lo almaceno en un registro hago la locgica necesaria para truncarlo en un contador.Asi por ejemoplo si meto el 5 en el teclado, el contador contara hasta 5.Lo que busco es que el contador cuando llegue a 5 no cuente mas, osea que qeude en 5.luego pues eso pasa a la etapa conmutadora.etc.eso ya lo tengo claro.La duda que me invade es la del contador.Como hago para que qno siga contando el contador y quede en 5 o X sea el deciaml.Agradezco la colaboración que me puedan dar.ah una ultima cosa.ustedes que aplicacion le darian a este proyecto?.
Gracias!.
Diego
Porfa y diganme en que me equivoco al poner esto (hay qeu aprender).Pues me gustaria seguir participando y que no me vuelvan a mandar las cosas que publique pa la papeleria.


----------

